# Just how safe is Anesthesia?



## ruin (Oct 23, 2010)

My Ruin is suppose to be neutered in the morning. I am so worried that I don't even want to be around him, I don't want him to since my stress. I am so worried that he will have an allergic reaction to the anesthesia and...
Has any one had a dog have a bad reaction? How safe do you think it is?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Don't be a worry wart. Any dog COULD have a reaction. Your COULD have you car stolen tonight..... Spaying and Neutering is beneficial to the animal population and IMO worth the very slim slim chance of issues.

I put my dogs under for ear crops and altering and have yet to have an issue.


----------



## ruin (Oct 23, 2010)

I know I _AM_ a worry wort! I love him so much I am so freaked out, I had nightmares about it.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I use to be the same way.. But more often than not altering will be for the better.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

I get u and will prob be in ur same shoes when I get ashes spayed but it's for the best.. but I'm already sh*tting bricks LOL


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

If you want you could have the vets run a blood gas test on him and that will let you know if he will have a reaction to the anesthesia. I had this test done on a dozen or so animals most those that were ill and in bad shape when they came to us. I also had it done on my sons animals as he bad luck with the rescues he loved the most. Only so many times a child can have their heart broken.

Let us know how Ruin is doing?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> Don't be a worry wart. Any dog COULD have a reaction. Your COULD have you car stolen tonight..... Spaying and Neutering is beneficial to the animal population and IMO worth the very slim slim chance of issues.
> 
> I put my dogs under for ear crops and altering and have yet to have an issue.


yep. have some blood tests run if you have the money and its also very beneficial for future references.
but also, anesthesia is literally controlled death, but at our office we were doing 12 s/n's plus other surgery's a day for 6 months and i didnt have a patient die on me or while i was in the clinic.
but none the less its something that i believe is beneficial, but it does worry you.
but its very rare that dogs have problem with the anesthesia, blood tests can help you with finding out how your dog will react to the anesthesia.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

ruin said:


> My Ruin is suppose to be neutered in the morning. I am so worried that I don't even want to be around him, I don't want him to since my stress. I am so worried that he will have an allergic reaction to the anesthesia and...
> Has any one had a dog have a bad reaction? How safe do you think it is?


I want to wish your boy a safe and healthy recovery both during and after surgery. As you know with Anesthesia there is always a risk for complications but fortunately the risk is low and people and animals usually tolerate it very well. There is always medical staff right there through the whole procedure should complications arise they know what to do and have ways of treating any complications on the spot they will also monitor your pet both during and after the surgery and should send you home with a list of signs to watch for after the procedure to ensure proper healing during the recovery phase. I wouldn't worry too much about it. Say a prayer before your dog goes in and just trust the vet knows what he/she is doing this is a very common and not too complex procedure. And yes there are tests available to check for drug sensitivity prior to the operation taking place. Best of luck to you please keep us updated!


----------



## Chump (Nov 20, 2010)

I am not going to comment on actually neutering a dog; However, anesthesia for that procedure is extremely safe. The dog is more likely to have a bad outcome driving in the car with you to the vet than being put under general anesthesia.


----------



## Chump (Nov 20, 2010)

Also, as far as blood tests, the only two tests I know of are malignant hyperthermia tests which are EXTREMELY expensive, and dibucaine test. The MH tests look at approximately 20 different genes that have been linked to MH. It takes weeks and is labor intensive. The labs have to be sent to a MH specialty center. This is to catch something that happens in 1:1,000,000+ patients. Now, if you had a pig going under a general, that is a different story. MH is common in pigs.

The dibucaine test just determines if the dog will have prolonged paralysis with neuromuscular blockers. They don't use NMB's when neutering dogs. So, no worries there.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Good info Chump thanks for that short briefing on Anesthesiology


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Sorry to hijack the thread what does everyone think of reversivle sedative? they are offering this for Bernie's hips xray on Sunday?


----------

